# Hotline launched for overseas workers exploited in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australia Council of Trade Unions has launched a confidential hotline for workers employed on 457 visas who feel they are being exploited by unscrupulous firms. It says that there has been a rise in the number of unacceptable cases of abuse of the 457 visa system by unscrupulous employers. The abuse is taking various [...]

Click to read the full news article: Hotline launched for overseas workers exploited in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

This is absoultey terrible, 
The father of three was employed as a skilled painter and sandblaster but he was also made to clean the office toilets and work in his employer’s house cleaning, cutting lawns and scraping out a cow shed. The man said he would turn up for work and be sent home without notice being told that he was not needed that day and also was yelled at and suffered verbal abuse to such an extent that he felt frightened to go to work.
Ive heard of foreigners working under such conditions and saying there so afraid to report the employer because they are threatened they will loose there jobs, plus the fear is enhanced at the thought of having no income. The problem is what do these people do once they have reported the employer, its obvious they will loose there jobs, who is going to support them. As the saying goes you dont bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## Sharondev (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey that's great!


----------

